# Coffee vs Tea



## christianyouth

What do the PB brethren prefer?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

We threw tea into the harbor for a reason.


----------



## christianyouth

backwoods presbyterian said:


> we threw tea into the harbor for a reason.



lol!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

I clicked coffee. But actually I drink both hot coffee and iced tea, almost never hot tea. Since the OP was from Michigan, I assumed he was asking about hot tea as opposed to coffee.


----------



## MarieP

Coffee makes me hyper 

Just give me tea, hot or iced, and I'm fine!!


----------



## christianyouth

Exactly, MaryP, that's why coffee is awesome.


----------



## Knoxienne

Whether coffee, tea or chocolate, I depend on caffeine for a personality.  

I love coffee, but I also like hot tea in the wintertime or when I'm not feeling well. When it's cold it's too expensive to drink several cups of coffee a day to keep warm. So I drink either regular or herbal tea.

Sometimes I like iced tea.


----------



## PresbyDane

Coffee ofcourse

Tea is only for sick and pregnant people


----------



## Montanablue

I lived in Wales for about 6 months, and while I was there my flatmates got me hooked onto tea. I'd never had any kind of tea but herbal before, and so I thought of it as kind of weak stuff that you drink when you're sick. But British tea is...shall we say...stout? Its wicked strong stuff! Now, I'm absolutely addicted. I can't get up and function in the morning without a cup of English Breakfast with some milk. 

And, as Toni mentioned, another plus for me is that its cheap!


----------



## jwithnell

Coffee in the AM, ice tea the rest of the day during hot weather. We have a hot afternoon tea time in the winter.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Re4mdant said:


> Coffee ofcourse
> 
> Tea is only for sick and pregnant people


----------



## LawrenceU

I drink coffee and love a good cup.
I drink iced tea and love it.
I drink good hot tea and enjoy it; especially with home made shortbread.


----------



## coramdeo

*Both!*

An avid coffee drinker for all my life, (mom claimed to give it to me in a bottle!), I never would have dreamed that I would become a tea drinker.
Except iced tea of course...sweet iced tea..sweetened with real sugar when brewed, not added later. HOWEVER, when my daughter came back from Ireland, she got me hooked on Irish Breakfast tea with a teaspoon of honey.
I put a cup of water with a tea bag into the microwave and zap it for 3 min.
...comes out really stout. So let's see... I like stout tea. strong black (stout) coffee, and Guinness Stout.


----------



## OPC'n

I prefer Coke....it's the real thing!


----------



## he beholds

I like both, but prefer tea. I can never finish a cup of coffee--too much caffeine, and I make it very weak! But I could drink a cup or two of black tea with milk and a wee bit of sugar. I only _enjoy_ coffee with french vanilla creamer, or caramel chocolate creamer, etc, though I would drink it with milk and sugar instead if had to. 


Re4mdant said:


> Coffee ofcourse
> 
> Tea is only for sick and pregnant people


But I have been on and off pregnant for almost the last four years, so perhaps that is why!


----------



## Scottish Lass

I prefer iced coffee, actually. I'll drink hot coffee if it's mixed 1:1 with cocoa, though.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

As I tell my dentist: if it stains my teeth, I drink it!


----------



## LeeJUk

teaaaaaaaa

it's not for pregnant people in the Uk 
its for everyone in the UK


----------



## Theognome

I prefer my caffiene carbonated, thank you.

Theognome


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

I voted coffee but I do drink hot and iced tea as well. Oh, and don't forget hot spiced Cider!


----------



## Marrow Man

I chose coffee because I figured it was choosing b/t the hot varieties of each. However, I do like iced tea, as long as it is sweet.

And you know what they call sweet tea -- "The House Wine of the South."


----------



## ericfromcowtown

I have one real coffee when I first get to work, a decaf mid-morning, and then green tea throughout the day if I want it. 

I used to drink 4+ cups of real coffee during a work day and was getting pretty jittery. Maybe it's a sign of getting older. I can't have a cup of cafeinated coffee after diner anymore either; it will keep me up all night.


----------



## gene_mingo

coffee hot
tea iced


----------



## he beholds

Marrow Man said:


> I chose coffee because I figured it was choosing b/t the hot varieties of each. However, I do like iced tea, as long as it is sweet.
> 
> And you know what they call sweet tea -- "The House Wine of the South."



Even though I drink my hot tea a little sweet, I drink my iced tea, "unsweetened."
I have heard that this is a sin, especially that I live in the South!


----------



## Ravens

I started drinking coffee when I was seventeen or eighteen because my mom always used to keep a pot brewing around the house. Even at that time I don't remember ever getting a "buzz" from it. I wonder if, over the years, I've just developed a tolerance to it. I can drink three cups of coffee in the morning and not feel anything (to my chagrin), and I can drink two cups at midnight and go to sleep. 

Granted this isn't any gourmet coffee, just Folgers or Maxwell House or stuff like that, but even when I do drink "nice" coffee, I still don't notice anything.

The only time I ever really "felt" coffee was when I went to some Pentecostal pastor's meeting (from various Pentecostal churches and denominations in Charleston) back when I used to attend charismatic churches. A pastor from the Vineyard had just returned from Africa, and he brought some coffee from, I think, Kenya.

I had half a paper cup full, maybe even less than a half, and felt like I was hooked up to a humming V-8 engine. Just a pleasant vibrating buzz that 100% woke me up good and proper.

I would love to have some of that stuff, or know where to acquire it for a reasonable price.


----------



## Marrow Man

he beholds said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I chose coffee because I figured it was choosing b/t the hot varieties of each. However, I do like iced tea, as long as it is sweet.
> 
> And you know what they call sweet tea -- "The House Wine of the South."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I drink my hot tea a little sweet, I drink my iced tea, "unsweetened."
> I have heard that this is a sin, especially that I live in the South!
Click to expand...


It is, Jessi! It is! But not as bad as being a Gator fan.


----------



## Romans 8 Verse 28

Ice tea -- But only if it's sweet!


----------



## Jen

Tea all the way. Hot or iced -- both at all times of the year. A good Assam tea is my favourite. _Always_ made with boiling water (I love my electric tea kettle!) -- unless it's green tea, of course, in which case I let it sit a bit so that the temperature falls (I think it's supposed to be 85ºC for green tea). At the end of last term, I also took to making sun tea in my water bottles. I really need a proper container for that sort of thing.

At certain crucial moments, when I need an extra caffeine boost, I'll stop by Starbucks for a coffee (I don't actually own any coffee whatsoever, such is the rarity of my drinking it) -- iced in summer, holiday coffees in winter (I think it was a ginger bread latte that got me through my last final last December!). Because I pretty much just get by with tea, I haven't been desensitised to it, so the coffee actually helps.


----------



## Carolyn

Both!

Coffee in the morning and tea the rest of the day, hot on cool days and iced on warm days.


----------



## DMcFadden

Iced Tea (NON sweetened) is OK, I prefer water.

Coffee (caf or decaf) I drink for the sheer pleasure of it. It is a reminder that a loving and provident God has given us the fruit of the ground for our pleasure and enjoyment as well as for our sustenance.

Real men drink coffee. Hot tea is a girly drink for readers of Jane Austen novels and effete Europeans.  (UK and Scandinavian brethren and lovers of Austen novels, no real offense meant, but certainly intended by the tease!).


----------



## Sven

You make an unneccessary choice. This is not an either/or, but a both/and. Coffee is good for the morning. Tea is good for the afternoon. I, too, have been to the British Isles, and became a tea lover. But I also love sweet tea. Those who say that tea is for pregnant or sick people haven't had sweet tea. I'm not talking about yankee iced tea with some sweetener in it; I'm talking about the real stuff.


----------



## christianyouth

Steven, I had a youth pastor from North Carolina who always made sweet tea, it was great stuff! I forgot about it until someone mentioned it on here. It's definitely not iced tea, that's for sure.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Hot tea for breakfast. The day just isn't right if it's not started with hot tea. 
Coffee after that. In summer I go for iced coffees or diet Pepsi. But now I have got started on iced tea. Not too sweet and a little lemon. Oh yeah, I am high maintenance!
Today is an iced tea day.


----------



## Idelette

I absolutely _LOVE_ tea! I love hot teas during the winter, and iced teas during the summer! There's just so much variety with teas! I like the taste and flavor of coffee but even decaf makes me too jittery...so I prefer tea! Though, most of the time I just drink water with a lemon!


----------



## MrMerlin777

either or will be just fine I love em both.


----------



## Wannabee

Coffee?
Tea?

YES!


----------



## Josiah

Matcha Green tea is my favorite.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

I'll drink one or two cups of good, strong coffee a day maximum -- one in the morning, maybe one in the early afternoon. I love coffee, but any more than two and I'm feeling ill; it really dehydrates me.


----------



## BJClark

I drink my coffee hot and Sweet tea iced..

And I'll only drink hot tea in the winter..


----------



## SRoper

Tea, unadulterated.


----------



## Berean

Starbucks or stronger. Black, no sugar. No yuppie 'coffee drinks' either.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero

Theognome said:


> I prefer my caffiene carbonated, thank you.



Carbonated with sugar.


----------



## jaybird0827

I prefer coffee but it keeps me up. So I drink tea.


----------



## JBaldwin

Definitely coffee, though I enjoy iced tea (unsweeted like a good Yankee--I know I'm a southerner now, but I can't give up my unsweetened tea). 

We always had coffee brewing in my home and in my mom's family (Norwegian), being offered a cup of coffee was a sign that you were now old enough to sit at the table after dinner and talk with the adults. I still remember the day my Norwegian grandfather offered me my first cup of coffee, I was 13 years old.


----------



## Rich Koster

You forgot the BOTH !!! option for us Oolong and espresso types


----------



## Curt

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> We threw tea into the harbor for a reason.



Amen!


----------



## Edward

Quickly skimming the replies, it appears most of the non-tea folks are, to put it nicely, northerners. Since it's hard to find a good cold glass of sweet Community, or even Luzianne, up north, particularly in the winter, that might be understandable. 

On a recent trip to the southeast, I recently discovered that Publix supermarket sells sweetened Peach flavored tea in half gallon and gallon jugs. Highly recommended.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

4am +   = good combo


----------



## Jen

I suddenly find myself wondering if I'd like coffee more if I could have a raktajino...


----------



## reformed trucker

Both. Hot or cold. Has to be strong.


----------



## caoclan

Coffee


----------



## Brian Withnell

christianyouth said:


> Exactly, MaryP, that's why coffee is awesome.



I completely burned out my caffeine receptors something like 12 years back. I was working around the clock (software engineering at the time) and about 2:30 or so, I noticed I was *hungry* beyond belief. The vending machines were out, there wasn't any stores open anywhere nearby, and the only thing I had to eat was sitting on my desk ... 1/2 pound of chocolate covered coffee beans. I ate them all, and thought I was going to die. My heart was racing, and I was a total mess. But about 6 hours later, I was exhausted and went right to sleep. Ever since, caffeine has had no effect on me. I can drink 2 pots of coffee one day, even in the evening, and go right to sleep at night. I can drink coffee for weeks, and then stop and not have any of the withdrawal symptoms some people have. I just don't react to it any more.

That is something of a pain though. It would be wonderful to be able to use it to help stay awake when I need an extra hour or two in the evening, or to help get going if I need to wake up early. But it just doesn't do anything. Sigh.


----------



## KMK

> Ps 104:14,15 He causeth the grass to grow for the cattle, and herb for the service of man: that he may bring forth food out of the earth; And coffee that maketh glad the heart of man, and oil to make his face to shine, and bread which strengtheneth man's heart.



I drink coffee because it maketh my heart glad.


----------



## chbrooking

Green tea!? bleh. But if you must, you can save money by just boiling your grass clippings when you cut your lawn.


----------



## Brian Withnell

chbrooking said:


> Green tea!? bleh. But if you must, you can save money by just boiling your grass clippings when you cut your lawn.


----------



## christianyouth

Brian Withnell said:


> christianyouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, MaryP, that's why coffee is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely burned out my caffeine receptors something like 12 years back. I was working around the clock (software engineering at the time) and about 2:30 or so, I noticed I was *hungry* beyond belief. The vending machines were out, there wasn't any stores open anywhere nearby, and the only thing I had to eat was sitting on my desk ... 1/2 pound of chocolate covered coffee beans. I ate them all, and thought I was going to die. My heart was racing, and I was a total mess. But about 6 hours later, I was exhausted and went right to sleep. Ever since, caffeine has had no effect on me. I can drink 2 pots of coffee one day, even in the evening, and go right to sleep at night. I can drink coffee for weeks, and then stop and not have any of the withdrawal symptoms some people have. I just don't react to it any more.
Click to expand...



Whoa...! 

That's crazy, I didn't even know that was possible to do. But it makes sense, I've been noticing that I need more coffee to give me that energy boost. So it seems the more exposure someone has to caffeine the less of an effect.

I wonder if you ate some coffee beans again if it would give you energy? I bet it would, though I'm not sure how healthy that is. I remember someone saying that some famous radio show host(I think Rush) does that before going on air or something. But a 1/2 lb of coffee beans, that's pretty extreme! 


So question : Do you know anyone who builds up caffeine intolerance(not sure what to call it) just through drinking coffee? I'm wondering if you have to have MASSIVE amounts of coffee in order to get to the point where you are, or if I'll eventually get there.

-----Added 6/19/2009 at 01:44:24 EST-----

Also, what is your favorite brand of coffee(directed toward everyone)?


----------



## Quickened

I'm a big fan of The republic of Tea


----------



## SolaScriptura

Real men - men with hairy chests - drink strong coffee.


----------



## student ad x

store bought whole bean Starbucks, freshly ground for each pot


----------



## Rich Koster

KMK said:


> Ps 104:14,15 He causeth the grass to grow for the cattle, and herb for the service of man: that he may bring forth food out of the earth; And coffee that maketh glad the heart of man, and oil to make his face to shine, and bread which strengtheneth man's heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drink coffee because it maketh my heart glad.
Click to expand...


Is that translated from the textus starbuctus?????


----------



## kvanlaan

I'm Dutch. I drink coffee. Strong. Yum.


----------



## JoeRe4mer

Tis Coffee for me!


----------



## Jake

I don't drink caffiene. And I don't like either one.

Water and juice for me.  (and some occasional milk)


----------



## Grimmson

SolaScriptura said:


> Real men - men with hairy chests - drink strong coffee.



I use to be a big black coffee drinker until it started to really upset my stomach, so I switched to tea; which may I add is healthier. Real men can drink tea too, just ask him------>


----------

